# New To Board



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

whoops! I entered the following post on polls after I entered my Outback in the poll. I promise I will get the hang of this thing.

Just wanted to introduce myself. I just purchased a 2004 25FBS. I traded a pop up for it. What a difference. I live in Memphis, Tennessee. I am married with three grown children. I have six grandchildren. My usual partner at the campground is my ten year old grandson. I will be taking my first trip in the Outback on Thursday April 12, and I am looking forward to the trip. It will be to Wall Doxey State Park in Mississippi. A favorite spot of mine.

My hobbies are camping, reading, movies and music.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

hpapa4 said:


> whoops! I entered the following post on polls after I entered my Outback in the poll. I promise I will get the hang of this thing.
> 
> Just wanted to introduce myself. I just purchased a 2004 25FBS. I traded a pop up for it. What a difference. I live in Memphis, Tennessee. I am married with three grown children. I have six grandchildren. My usual partner at the campground is my ten year old grandson. I will be taking my first trip in the Outback on Thursday April 12, and I am looking forward to the trip. It will be to Wall Doxey State Park in Mississippi. A favorite spot of mine.
> 
> My hobbies are camping, reading, movies and music.










And maybe that ten year old grandson? Congratulations - you're in the right place!

Sluggo


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

hpapa4,

Welcome. Enjoy your new Outback (and your grandkids!)









Mark


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

& WELCOME to Outbackers


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*to Outbackers!!!!!*You're gonna love it here!!!


----------



## C Ware (Mar 19, 2007)

Congrats on the new Outback.


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

Congrats on the new TT and WELCOME TO THE OUTBACKERS!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi hpapa4
















Outbackers! 

AND Congrats on your 25FBS!
There's no better way to make memories than to take those grandkids camping!
Enjoy,


----------



## Foleymann (Mar 13, 2007)

Welcome- you'll find lots of great info and people!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Welcome and post about your grandson often.


----------

